#ubuntu-pk 2011-05-16
<jhOny> shani
#ubuntu-pk 2016-05-20
<Laris> hello
<Kilos> hi  Laris
<Laris> you speak urdu?
<Kilos> no sorry only english
<Laris> then why are you here
<Kilos> because im trying to revive LoCo irc links
<Laris> get lost please
<Kilos> sorry
<Laris> don't come in channels where you don't belong
<Kilos> you arent a very friendly person are you
<Kilos> this is the pakistan ubuntu channel not so?
<Laris> i have pakistani blood after all
<Laris> violence and murder is what I am
<Kilos> i am from the ubuntu membership board
<Laris> i am from ISIS
<Kilos> so what
<Laris> don't tell me your address if you like your life
<Kilos> should i be shaking with fear
<Laris> you don't need to shake
<Laris> you'll only explode
<Kilos> thank you
<Laris> with us
<Kilos> hahaha
<Laris> but in seriousness, Kilos, where are you from
<Kilos> from the membership board
<Kilos> its a world wide move to revive weak locos
<Laris> what do you think of pakistan
<Kilos> i dont know much about pakistan except your loco isnt very active here
<Laris> let me tell you some history
<Laris> are you interested
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> yes
<Laris> do you know what happened in 1947
<Kilos> nope
<Laris> there is this country called india
<Kilos> yes
<Laris> and since 900 BC, there were two majorities
<Laris> muslims and nonmuslims
<Laris> they lived like brothers
<Kilos> yes
<Laris> until the british invaded india in 1800's
<Laris> soon after they began to fight eachother
<Kilos> ok
<Laris> and in fighting eachother, they demanded that the british should fuck off and let them fight
<Laris> the muslims said "We want our own land where we can live in peace, we don't want to be on the same bed as the British and the fucking Hindus."
<Laris> so in 1947, india was divided
<Laris> pakistan was formed out of this
<Laris> are you with me so far, kilos
<Laris> oh sorry i meant to say
<Laris> 900* not 900 BC
<Kilos> yes im here
<Laris> do you know how pakistan became what it became, kilos
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> tell me
<Laris> from 1947 upto 74, it was a lovely country
<Laris> a peaceful one
<Laris> there arose many intellectual movements, on poetry and science
<Laris> abdus salam, the nobel-prize winning physicist, and faiz, who was nominated countless times for the nobel prize in literature
<Laris> but soon, Kilos
<Laris> it ended
<Laris> in the midst of cold war
<Laris> when the russians had their asses in afghanistan
<Laris> afghanis soon began to flee in millions to pakistan
<Laris> the president allowed them
<Laris> this I think was the greatest mistake ever committed in the entire history of this country
<Laris> they established themselves as the Taliban, and began bombing everywhere
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> yes
<Laris> Kilos; now we're a bombed country
<Laris> Kilos; we went from being the next France to the next Iraq
<Laris> now its a horrible country, Kilos
<Kilos> thats a shame
<Laris> don't come here if you value your family
<Laris> i think soon, Kilos, germany will end up like pakistan
<Laris> they're making the same mistake
<Laris> in fact, Kilos
<Laris> it was a female who allowed those afghanis to flee to pakistan in millions
<Laris> named benazir bhutto, she was the leader at the time
<Laris> it was a female too, angela merkel, who is allowing these syrians
<Laris> will history repeat itself, Kilos
<Laris> in your opinion
<Kilos> most liely
<Kilos> likely
<Laris> do you honestly think so
<Kilos> there isnt much we on the ground can do to change the paths of the political elite
<Laris> islam is incompatible with the idea of making progress alone
<Laris> unless you're a Sufi Muslim
<Kilos> i try stay out of political discussions because that causes unnecessary strife
<Laris> Kilos; where are you from, im curious
<Kilos> i have made friends all over the world trying to promote ubuntu
<Kilos> i am from south africa
<Laris> very nice
<Laris> am i your first pakistani friend
<Kilos> yes
<Laris> how lovely
<Kilos> i have already some in bangladesh as well
<Kilos> do you use ubuntu?
<Laris> yes
<Kilos> great
<Laris> do you
<Kilos> thats my job, to promote ubuntu and help LoCos grow
<Laris> by the way im curious have you ever been tested for any mental illness
<Kilos> i am using kubuntu 14.04 and ubuntu 12.04
<Kilos> i have been tested for everything
<Laris> do you know laura
<Kilos> laura who?
<Laris> your colleague at LoCos
<Laris> laura czajkowski
<Kilos> oh we have greeted each other a few times but everyone is so busy, there isnt time for chit chats
<Laris> can you hit me up with her
<Kilos> you can find her on #ubuntu-locoteams
<Laris> are you serious
<Kilos> she is afk at the moment
<Laris> i can go there for free?
<Kilos> yes
<Laris> and chat with her, also for free?!
<Laris> thank you very much kilos
<Laris> is she taken or what
<Kilos> you cant chat there that channel is for loco issues mainly
<Laris> dont worry ill make up an issue
<Kilos> just dont start any trouble please
<Laris> i will not i promise
<Kilos> i am trying to keep everyone on ubuntu on friendly terms
<Laris> whats her username by the way
<Laris> oh its czajkowski
<Laris> in your opinion, kilos, do i have any chance with her
<Kilos> czajkowski
<Kilos> i have no idea , she is very involved in ubuntu work
<Laris> is she beautiful in your opinion
<Kilos> i dont know
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i think she got married last month or so
<Kilos> i dont remember every bodies business
<Kilos> more importantly is what are you doing to grow and promote ubuntu
<Laris> have you ever met the founder of ubuntu, Kilos
<Kilos> i know pk has a facebook following but i dont use facebook
<Kilos> no but i have emailed him
<Kilos> he was born here in za
<Kilos> mark is much younger than i am
<Laris> how old is he
<Kilos> i suppose younger than my son even
<Kilos> you can google mark shuttleworth
<Laris> wow
<belkinsa> o/ all
<Kilos> hi belkinsa
<belkinsa> Has this person left?
<Kilos> yes
<belkinsa> What it was over?
<Kilos> he became friendly afterwards
<belkinsa> Huh, maybe he just didn't know you.
<Kilos> me being in this channel and not speaking urdu
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> politics seems to be an issue with many peeps in that region
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<belkinsa> Why did you pop in this channel?
<Kilos> anyway first contact is goos
<Kilos> because i wanted to help pavel get permission to translate for them
<Kilos> then just stayed here to see if i could help fix this group as well
<belkinsa> Ah.  Which loco is this one?
<Kilos> i dont care about politics
<Kilos> i care about spreading ubuntu community
<belkinsa> I know.
<Kilos> pakistan
<belkinsa> That's what I figured that this is the Pakistan LoCo, but how does Pavel fit in?
<Kilos> he wanted to translate for them
<Kilos> he speaks the language
<belkinsa> Oh really?  He speak urdu?
<Kilos> i think so yes
<Kilos> he is trying to help where he can to grow his karma
<Kilos> doing well i think
<Kilos> i have no karma anymore
<Kilos> hehe
<belkinsa> Yeah, but he also needs grow his relationship with the ones he works with.
<Kilos> he is
<belkinsa> Duh.  You are watching him more closely than I am.
<Kilos> he has brought three or 4 new guys to -bd channel as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> his lp page is growing
<belkinsa> Nice.
#ubuntu-pk 2017-05-18
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> the logger shell command on 14.04 is logging the word "logger: " before all that I tell it to log. can I get rid of this part ?
